# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  الاتحاد الدولي: مساعد الحكم هو من طلب طرد المحمدي

## The Gentle Man

الاتحاد الدولي: مساعد الحكم هو من طلب طرد المحمدي



ردا علي الأحتجاج المقدم من المنتخب المصري علي الحكم الانجليزي هاورد ويب بسبب طرده لظهير أيمن المنتخب المصري ونادي انبي أحمد المحمدي في الدقيقة الـ 90 وتحويل قراره من ضربة ركنية للمنتخب البرازيلي إلي ضربة جزاء في الوقت القاتل قال الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) إن الحكم هوارد ويب الذي قاد مباراة مصر والبرازيل اتخذ قراره بطرد أحمد المحمدي بناء على تعليمات من مساعده و أن المساعد الأول للحكم مايك مولاركي الذي كان مسئولا عن مراقبة مهاجمي البرازيل شاهد اللعبة من زاوية واضحة.

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

والله ما بعرف شو اللي صار عشان ما حضرت المباراة 
بس اللي سمعته انو المنتخب المصري قدم اداء راشئع ومشرف قدام السامبا والله يوفقهم بمبارياتهم الجاية

----------

